# Helical or offset for Field/Spots



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok, we talked about which vanes y'all shoot for indoor and field.
Now I'd like to know how you fletch up those vanes.
If helical how much and for offset how much? Does the amount depend on the length of the vane ie shorter vane less offset or helical? 
Being so new to shooting paper, what I have learned leads me to believe that indoors at 19.7 yards you would want quick stabilty from a good helical and for the distance and variables of field that an offset would service the arrows better? Anywhere near close?


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Personally, I like a short vane. Why? Cuz they look koooooool, lol. I have 150 flex fletch on my fatboys and they fly like darts. I have another combo in mind but thats another thread.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

1.75 or 1.8 and 1 deg offset (.017"/ inch).

A friend tested different offset amounts using like arrows in a cross wind out of a Hooter shooter. More offset = more wind drift.


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

For indoors shooting carbon line jammers, I use 4" feathers. Outdoors on Carbon Express 200s, I use 2.25 vanes. Both are offset about the width of the base ie when looking from the rear of the arrow the inside edge of the base lines up with the outside edge of the base.
Carroll


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

Carroll in MO said:


> For indoors shooting carbon line jammers, I use 4" feathers. Outdoors on Carbon Express 200s, I use 2.25 vanes. Both are offset about the width of the base ie when looking from the rear of the arrow the inside edge of the base lines up with the outside edge of the base.
> Carroll


I shoot right helical for every thing and offsit the base about the same amount with 2" Blazers.
IMO if you don't use at least a little offset your form has to almost perfect or you will get unexplained flyers


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bob_Looney said:


> 1.75 or 1.8 and 1 deg offset (.017"/ inch).
> 
> A friend tested different offset amounts using like arrows in a cross wind out of a Hooter shooter. More offset = more wind drift.


Bob that is good to know. I used to barely use any offset/helical on my target shafts and this year I went aggressive on everything (I got lazy and didn't feel like adjusting the Bitz after hunting season :embara. I didn't notice a difference in grouping (for the better). Although I didn't shoot in a good wind all season. I did seem to notice a little extra drift at 90 during a practice round...but I thought it was me. :noidea:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

I gotta agree with Bob. I like about a 2 degree offset, it seems to be a good comprimise between stability and drift. 

Not to hi-jack, but is it a pain in the butt to tune aggresive fletch with a blade rest?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

wolfman_73 said:


> I gotta agree with Bob. I like about a 2 degree offset, it seems to be a good comprimise between stability and drift.
> 
> Not to hi-jack, but is it a pain in the butt to tune aggresive fletch with a blade rest?



Not once you figure it out :wink:

I have no extra problems with agressive fletching....there is a little trick to it.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Not once you figure it out :wink:
> 
> I have no extra problems with agressive fletching....there is a little trick to it.


Ahhh I knew it....the search function dont work THAT well :wink:


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok so it's sounds like 1-2 degree offset for field
But what about indoors where there's no "drift"?
What effect will helical have inside 20 yards?


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

If it works outdoors it sure will work indoors. Just shoot the same fletch setup for everything and you won't go wrong.


----------



## chamokaneman (Feb 3, 2006)

*Ok*



Brown Hornet said:


> Not once you figure it out :wink:
> 
> I have no extra problems with agressive fletching....there is a little trick to it.


What's the trick? I'm interested in fletching helical, shooting off a TT spring steel.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

chamokaneman said:


> What's the trick? I'm interested in fletching helical, shooting off a TT spring steel.


I was hoping he'd get the hint and let us in on it, but it may take some prodding.....:tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

chamokaneman said:


> What's the trick? I'm interested in fletching helical, shooting off a TT spring steel.


Things aren't always as they appear.....just becuase the vanes look like they are gonna hit the blade........:wink:


----------

